# dooka | Baker 21 A3 Show detail - Coming New Year..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

*"double d" A3 Show detail | dooka | Baker21*

Well, as promised, first thing in the new year, a new write up ..

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL..

This write up has been a long time coming, and was completed earlier last year. The owner originally contacted dooka after a recommendation from Marc at Heavenly Detail, to see if we could prepare her for Ultimate Dubs 2012.

Now the big issue with prepping a car for Ultimate Dubs is that, the lighting at Ultimate Dubs is very unforgiving, so your work needs to be spot on. I was a little worried is an understatement. dooka's work out in the open, ready to be picked. I knew a lot of people would be all over this, looking for imperfections. I can tell you of 3 that it had, no other reports came back, in fact, no reports of flaws came back, just a lot of emails, texts and pm's about how good she looked, what a relief ..

So I called Simon and asked if he would be interested in helping me detail and prepare this Audi A3 for Ultimate Dubs, I think he was here even before I put the phone down ..

Before the A3 was handed over to dooka, it had spent some time with Plush in Leicester. Luke working his magic on the Pink ret-rim and Air ride kit. God I need air in my life .. All I can say about Luke's work, is that it is spot on, maybe a little pricey, but you get what you pay for..

After leaving Plush, the A3 went to Reflex Auto Design in Northampton, this is one of a few body shops that I will recommend, Matt is an amazing, creative and talented panel beater for sure. The Reflex boys sorted the US spec number plate recess and New front bumper.

dooka has since looked after this A3, seeing it go through many transitions, especially on the wheel front. Many of the afters pictures have been taken from other pre show details. I didn't see the need for 10 write ups ..

Right, on with the detail..










dooka and Baker21 teamed up once again to carry out a light correction detail and prepare this A3 ready for Ultimate Dubs car show 2012.

Having just had a fair amount of work from Reflex Auto Designs body shop in Brixworth, Northampton and Plush Automotive in Leicester, it was now time to prepare the paint and rest of the car ready for the 2012 show season dooka style .










One thing dooka had to be mindful of, this is a daily driver, which we weren't soon to forget during this detail either.

One thing you will notice in this write up, is that the wheels change around a little, now the owner of this car is certainly a wheel expletive. I find it hard to keep up with the amount of wheel changes it goes through, although the pink Rotiforms are my favourite..

Not in a huge amount of actual dirt or paint damage to contend with, which was good, as this allowed us to spend more time on the finer details in preparation for Ultimate dubs..

*PRE INSPECTION:*










Before any detailing takes place. dooka likes to pre-inspect the car to see what we will be up against, and to help produce a game plan for the detail.

Being a relatively well looked after car, the wash stage was fairly short in comparison to most details. Always a bonus, especially with brand new sealed wheels, only covering a few miles before coming into dooka. Still get a thorough clean though ..























































*WASH STAGES:*









As on all dooka details, wheels first. This was just a case of a pre rinse, some shampoo and a gentle clean. The arches how ever had more time spent on them. A shame the budget didn't allow the wheel to be taken off to allow us to clean all the nooks and crannies.

There was little contamination to deal with, this was mainly down to the reflex boys having it in their body shop, and how they cleaned and prepped this Audi for the work they carried out..



























































































*CORRECTION:*










Although the paint wasn't to bad on a whole, some areas were certainly worse than others. The Back end and front bumper had just been painted, so only a gentle refine was needed. The front wing and drivers door were in the worst state. Meguiars 105 and a Chemical Guys Hex-Logic green pad were chosen for the bulk of the work. Some areas needed a slightly more aggressive approach.
































































*REFINING:*










Once the correction side of the detail had been completed, it was time to take outside and give a good rinse down. This is to remove any compounding dust and oils, and leaving the paint ready to be refined. Simon was straight onto the Megs 205 on a Blue 3M finishing pad..






















































































































*FINISHING TOUCHES:*










Refining out of the way. It is now time to spend some time on this A3, looking after all the finishing touches and finer details. Glass cleaned and Sealed. Door shuts sealed, Rubbers treated with SwissVax Seal Feed, exhaust polished etc. We completed this details before we sealed up with G|Techniq C1.

We wanted to do this last, as it needs time to cure and shouldn't be touched during the curing period. It was around 19ºC in the unit over night, which was great for the C1. So we sealed up and called it a night. We followed up with everything else to complete the detail mid morning the next morning..













































































































*AFTERS:*










Please enjoy the afters. A few random shots from other details, but still the same car, we promise ..












































































































































































THE END..

I hope you have enjoyed this long awaited write up, comments etc welcome, well, only good ones, just kidding, good and bad welcomed ..

A massive thanks to Marc Elsworth [Heavenly] for the original recommendation..

A shout out to Plush and Reflex for there awesome work and their efforts to bring this car up to the standard it is..

A big thanks to Simon [Baker21] and dookas little dookai [can't have Jedi and don't like apprentice] Adam [ZipSP] for all their help on this A3 over the 2012 show season, and their help since, well, starting to help ..

A big thanks to the owner for allowing dock to work on and look after this awesome A3..

Big changes for this car next year. I just hope dooka is allowed to carry on looking after her..

P.S. Kev, notice the post time ..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looking forward to it rob nice one :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

expect this to be up just after Big Ben strikes midnight then :lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Love this car, keep seeing pics pop up on Instagram!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I do enjoy reading a double D write up.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

A great looking car

will be keeping a eye on this

:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Keep a eye out for this.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome mate


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i hope its on air or your going to struggle to do the arches. Sorry I'll get me coat. It reminds me of a Golf Ive seen on here recently


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I do love a double D, ha. Lush wheels!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

About flipping time, LOL!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL..

Post update ..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great write up Rob.
Awesome work as always :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka all i say is the A3 turned out lush.
Happy new year :thumb:


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely car what engine is in that 2ltr d? Seems bit extreme having those stoppers on it unless underneath is a beast


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It is a standard 1.6 TDi under the bonnet. Only a young lad that owns it, so I guess it is for insurance reasons. The brakes are seriously grabby though ..

Thanks for all the comments so far ..

This car will have a new look for the 2013 Show Season, will update a lot more this year, in fact, you may all get bored of us ..


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Seen that car at some meets. Very nice indeed.

Good work Dooka.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Love the Audi, looks fantastic.

Can i ask, is this all you really use on a pad? Seems so little..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup, all I used, but look at what I was finishing down, a pair of B-Pillar trims..

I think most people use far to much polish, as long as the pad is primed ..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Those trims finished down superb as well


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> Yup, all I used, but look at what I was finishing down, a pair of B-Pillar trims..
> 
> I think most people use far to much polish, as long as the pad is primed ..


A little goes a long way, hey Rob...............


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking looking car and great work :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome car and great work dooka


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

dooka said:


> Yup, all I used, but look at what I was finishing down, a pair of B-Pillar trims..
> 
> I think most people use far to much polish, as long as the pad is primed ..


Ah didn't see it was just the trim.

When you say primed the pad, what do you mean?


----------

